# Cnp pro mass



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am thinking about buying cnp pro mass and cnp pro peptide has anybody used these before if so are they any good and do they taste allright?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ive used pro peptide and its the best protein ive ever bought.the chocolate is the best flavour in my opinion.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheers mate i think i will have to invest in sum


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah deffo. the quality of the protein is so good. trust


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I only use CNP and occasionaly NO-Xplode from BSN.

Pro Peptide and Pro-Mass are great products. The Creatine E2 Caps are really good aswell.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

CNP are a good company.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

oliverbrown84 said:


> Ive used pro peptide and its the best protein ive ever bought.the chocolate is the best flavour in my opinion.


Everything should be chocolate flavoured IMO, even chicken. Strange thing is, I don't like chocolate itself. :crazy:

Pro Mass is a good one to use if cost is an issue as meal per meal it's very economical to use indeed. Pro Mass also makes damn good 'ice cream', just freeze a serving that has been made with two thirds the normal water/milk. Pro recover makes a good sorbet too.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I like CNPs protein products a lot.

Pro MR is one I always used to use at uni and it did me well. I only stopped using it in fact during my year of owning a gym and I got bored of it because we used to have to mix up about 30 drinks a day of it for customers...

Pro Peptide is great but not affordable for most people at £23.99 for 16 svgs. I like USN's Pure Protein as an alternative just because it is more economical (£31.99 for 5lbs) which suits more people. I really like the taste of CNPs protein though, probably the nicest tasting protein blend I've had except for possibly BSN Syntha 6 and AST XGF.

Pro Mass is the weight gain product we tend to recommend to most beginner trainers.


----------



## soniamit (Apr 19, 2011)

CNP are a good company. You can try CNP Pro Mass without any issue.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

I've used Pro Mass, good product for gettting the calories in. When I use these bulk shakes I prefer Mass Attack EVO, mixes better and needs less liquid. Has a slightly higher fat content though but not by much. Similar price as well. Favourite CNP one is Pro Recover, can't fault it myself straight after workout.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Excellent products  I like the addition of the probiotics in the pro peptide, great tasting and digests well.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for replys guys but i think 4 years later im set lmao


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Josh said:


> Thanks for replys guys but i think 4 years later im set lmao


Haha yeah! Do we ever look at the dates on threads?!?! :stupid:


----------

